# BMW light mod



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

HEy guys, ive purchased a set of E36 bmw headlights. I need to know what wiring do I need to buy? Im still looking it up but I remeber it was something like a 5006 or 6006 something that included those numbers right?
ANy other info on the light mod would he helpful I am ready to do the mod.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*BMW headlight conversion on Maxima*



sp3dymax said:


> HEy guys, ive purchased a set of E36 bmw headlights. I need to know what wiring do I need to buy? Im still looking it up but I remeber it was something like a 5006 or 6006 something that included those numbers right?
> ANy other info on the light mod would he helpful I am ready to do the mod.


try this URL:
http://www.geocities.com/bmwconversion/


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

hey thanks for the site. but thats how I found out in the first place, what i Need to know is what do I do for the light mounts. The actualy mounts that click into the bulb and clip into the unit. Any ideas?


----------

